# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Justice In Qura'an And Hadith

## raiazlan

JUSTICE IN QURA'AN AND HADITH

"Allah enjoins justice and kindness, and giving to kinfolk, and forbids indecency and abomination and wickedness". (An-Nahl,16:90)

"Allah orders that you return trusts to their owners and that if you judge among people, you judge justly". (An-Nisa4:58)

And do not let hatred of any people dissuade you from dealing justly. Deal justly, for that closer to God-consciousness." (Al-maa'idah,5:9)

"O you who believe! Be firm in justice as witnesses for God, even in case against yourself, your parents or your kin."(An-Nisa,4:135)

And if you give your words, you must be just, even though it be against your kin, fulfil the covenant of God. For that is what he have commanded you that you may remember. (Al-An'aam,6-152)

We have sent our messenger with all evidence of truth, and though them we bestowed revelation from on high and (thus gave you) in the balance (to judge right and wrong)
so that people maybe firm in justice; and we bestowed (on you) from on high (the ability to make of iron, in which there is awesome power as well as many benefits for mankind.
and (all this was given to you) so that God shall know who would stand up for the cause of Allah and his Apostle..."(Al-Hadiid,57:25)

Here there is sanction for the use of force of arms or power to uphold justice in the cause of God and rights of His creatures,] 

"The indictment shall be upon those who oppress people, and those who commit injustice and wrong-doing on earth shall be severely punished." (Ash-shuura,42:42)

And those who commit oppression shall know what kind of destiny they shall meet." (Ash0-shuura, 42:227)

HADITH ON JUSTICE:

"If anyone walks with an oppressor to strengthen him, knowing that he is an oppressor, he has gone forth from Islam."

"Asabiyyah (partisanship,chauvinism, national-ism)
means helping your people in unjust cause."

He is not one of us who proclaims the cause of asabiyyah."

He is not one of us who fights for the cause of asabiyyah."

He is not one of us who dies in the cause of 'asabiyyah."

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH awesome..
Justice has always been given much importance in Islam...reminds me of theft case during Prophet Muhammad's era.

----------

